# Probleme mit Firefox 3.5.x und Videos

## michael_w

Hi,

ich hab mir mal den neuen Firefox 3.5.x (derzeit 3.5.2) installiert. Scheinbar braucht der die neueste Version von  net-libs/xulrunner (1.9.1.2). Demzufolge will vlc nicht mehr (liegt an  net-libs/xulrunner), mit dem Effekt das ich (z.Bsp.) auf SpiegelOnline keine Videos mehr sehen kann. Gibts dafür ne Lösung?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi michael_w,

poste doch mal einen Link zu einem Artikel mit Video.. ich hab grad mal geschaut und nur ein Flash-Video gefunden.

Werfe doch mal mit about:plugins einen Blick in die von deinem Firefox erkannten plugins. Funktionieren andere Flash-Anwendungen? (Ich gehe eher von einem Flash-Problem gerade aus weil ich nur Flash-Videos gefunden hab.).

Ah.. oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden...? Lässt sich dein VLC nicht mehr starten? Dann versuch es mit einem revdep-rebuild.

Grüße

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

ich bin jetzt wieder bei 3.0.11 gelandet, da funktioniert alles. Vorher hatte ich einen revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen, ohne das es Besserung gebracht hätte.

Das mit dem vlc verstehe ich derzeit so, vlc will net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11 und firefox 3.5.x will net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2. Ergo schliessen sich derzeit vlc und firefox-3.5.x gegenseitig aus. Eventuell liegt das Problem dort, k.A.. Wie geschrieben mit 3.0.11 gibts keine Probleme, von daher werd ich erstmal bei dieser Version bleiben. 

Btw., gingen auch die Videos auf Youtube nicht mehr mit FF 3.5.x.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin jetzt wieder bei 3.0.11 gelandet, da funktioniert alles. Vorher hatte ich einen revdep-rebuild durchlaufen lassen, ohne das es Besserung gebracht hätte.
> 
> Das mit dem vlc verstehe ich derzeit so, vlc will net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.11 und firefox 3.5.x will net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.1.2. Ergo schliessen sich derzeit vlc und firefox-3.5.x gegenseitig aus. Eventuell liegt das Problem dort, k.A.. Wie geschrieben mit 3.0.11 gibts keine Probleme, von daher werd ich erstmal bei dieser Version bleiben. 
> ...

 

Kann es sein, das du Probleme mit Flash hast? Firefox 3.5 soll ja Videos per HTML 5 ohne Flash abspielen können, das wird aber noch vonkeiner Seite unterstützt. Wenn keine Videos von Youtube mehr gehen, dann hakt wohl das flash -Plugin. Unter Vista habe ich da keine Probleme mit und mein Gentoo baue ich mir gerade wieder zusammen.

Eventuell Flash neu insjtallieren, vielleicht hat sich das Plugin-Verzeichnis geändert.

----------

## michael_w

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wenn keine Videos von Youtube mehr gehen, dann hakt wohl das flash -Plugin. Unter Vista habe ich da keine Probleme mit und mein Gentoo baue ich mir gerade wieder zusammen.
> 
> Eventuell Flash neu insjtallieren, vielleicht hat sich das Plugin-Verzeichnis geändert.

 

Möglicherweise ist dem so, nur wäre das in diesem Fall (für mich) völlig unlogisch. 

1. FF 3.5.x -> Flash Videos funktionieren nicht

2. revdep-rebuild -> Videos gehen immer noch nicht

3. FF 3.5.x weg, dafür FF 3.0.11 -> Flash Videos gehen wieder

Flash ist beim Downgrade nicht neu gebaut worden, wieso soll es also an Flash liegen? Es könnte am wrapper (nsplugin) liegen, das wäre meine Vermutung. Noch besser wärs natürlich, wenn sich hier einer (amd64) meldet und mir sagt, das Flash Videos unter FF 3.5.x funktionieren.

----------

## mv

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Flash ist beim Downgrade nicht neu gebaut worden, wieso soll es also an Flash liegen?

 

Hast Du es denn beim Upgrade neu gebaut? Normalerweise solltest Du nach einem Firefox/xulrunner upgrade alle Plugins neu emergen. Bei mir geht Flash unter amd64/firefox-3.5.2 übrigens.

----------

## Josef.95

Scheinbar geht es jetzt um Flash Inhalte? ,du nutzt doch nicht etwa noch

www-plugins/nspluginwrapper ?

wenn ja, dann deinstalliere es bitte und nutze

www-plugins/adobe-flash

damit sollte es auch unter nativ 64 Bit einwandfrei laufen (soweit man das überhaupt von flash sagen kann)

ja, und auch mit mozilla-firefox-3.5.2

----------

## michael_w

Okay, habs alles nochmal gebaut und jetzt gehts. Es lag wahrscheinlich am nspluginwrapper. Adobe-flash war zwar installiert aber eben auch nspluginwrapper und die beiden, so meine Vermutung, haben sich nicht vertragen. 

Danke an alle.

----------

